

A Better GitHub Issue Queue - dikunlun
http://octokan.com/

======
wbond
I like the alternative interface for managing issues, and it is nice that I
could use this for some public repos that get a lot of issues and pull
requests.

One nice enhancement would be a simple toggle for hiding labels with no
issues.

The lightbox approach to presenting an issue seemed a little funky - mostly in
that it just feels like it is not a "real" part of the interface since it is
shown in a small column. I also noticed some issues with URLs overflowing the
lightbox.

Speaking of GitHub Issues - the biggest, simple change I can imagine GitHub
making to Issues is allow repository owners to add a small readme to the New
Issue page. It would help a lot in explaining what a good bug report looks
like and where else to get help.

~~~
sberder
For the readme on new issues, I think it is automated by simply adding a
'CONTRIBUTING[.md|.rst|.txt]' to you repository. You can see this happening
for celery
([https://github.com/celery/celery/issues/new](https://github.com/celery/celery/issues/new))

~~~
balou
So many magic files flying around ;)

------
joekur
Really cool, but it seems I don't have authorization to manage the issues of
someone else's repo on which I am a collaborator. Maybe just a limitation of
Github's api?

------
captn3m0
Another similar project is Huboard. Demo at
[https://huboard.com/captn3m0/potion/](https://huboard.com/captn3m0/potion/)

~~~
chadkruse
In addition to Huboard and Octokan, there are a few more of these "Front-end
for Github Issues" projects:

TaskTub:
[http://www.tasktub.com/authentication/login](http://www.tasktub.com/authentication/login)
Waffle.io: [https://waffle.io/](https://waffle.io/) BugHub:
[http://bughubapp.com/](http://bughubapp.com/) (though since abandoned?)

Sprintly also has awesome Github integration, but they are explicitly NOT a
front-end for Github Issues, so works best with private repos for larger teams
(imho). They integrate well with Github, not necessarily Github Issues (a
slight, but key difference).

------
anarchitect
This is exactly what I've been waiting for, once the multiple repos feature
has been added.

------
LyndsySimon
I like the idea, but the server appears to be melting right now. :)

